# Video: Super Smash Bros. Brawl Tribute



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2012)

​Opinions? Sorry about horrible quality.​


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2012)

Nobody?!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2012)

It was ok


----------



## koolking97 (Jul 8, 2012)

i loved  Kirby on dragoon part


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2012)

koolking97 said:


> i loved  Kirby on dragoon part



Loved that part too! I know the ending is iffy, but I only had fifteen seconds to fit it in there.


----------



## koolking97 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> koolking97 said:
> 
> 
> > i loved  Kirby on dragoon part
> ...


still better than anything i could make


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 8, 2012)

... ok... Looks... great I guess...


----------



## Gahars (Jul 8, 2012)

That was... well, that was certainly a tribute to the video game.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting meh's.  Oh well. Made it out of boredom in three hours.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 15, 2012)

uh, ok? I dont get it.


----------

